# 84 300zx turbo need help



## jemerich (Aug 26, 2008)

ok here we go i just got my 1984 300zx turbo have some problems it starts up fine but after running for like 20 to 30 min it just dies out and does the sam if your driveing the car. when i bought the car it would not run longer than 2 min but i just kept giveing it gas and go throw it and it ran fine for like 2 months and no it dies out after 20 min i ran the codes i go 23,31,41 someone said it might be the tps or Idle Stop Solenoid idk can u guys help me out


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

also check 02 sensor. It will shut down a Z. I know, I had the problem once.Try disconnecting it. It will run bad but if engine doesn't quit, that's your problem.Jamie


----------



## jemerich (Aug 26, 2008)

*o2*

where is the o2 located at is it easy to get to


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

The O2 sensor is located on the exhaust manifold. It can be a bitch to get out. You will need a socket and extention. If you got cash have a garage do it, if you run on a shoestring you will have to do it yourself.It's not impossible to do. There is usually one wire coming off it. It looks simular to a sparkplug. When they go bad, they get to much of a carbon buildup from the exhaust gases and don't send a proper reading to the computer...


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Work on that sensor and might want to get the ecu reflashed.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

c3o5nnect said:


> Work on that sensor and might want to get the ecu reflashed.


Ummm.... The stock Z31 ECU isn't programmable or capable of being flashed.

PS: Andy's Auto can suck my nuts.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

Use LOTS of WD-40 or something similar ahead of time. And don't forget the anti-sieze when you put in the new one.


----------

